# Making Jerky Today



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I took my ham from Chris' doe and deboned it. I then brined it for 24 hours, rolled in course pepper and loaded it on the smoker. My jerky is making right now. ET

















<O></O>


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

that is a nice looking smoker that you have there. Do you have a particular recipe that you follow for your jerky?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a link to my recipe. Hope you enjoy it. ET

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/10/regular-rifle-season-opens-for-most.html


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Wilded thank you for the link. I will have to give it a try. Do you know about how many pounds of meat you can do before needing to multiply the recipe?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just Got Through Making up 10 lbs of fresh homemade Ground Venison!! My son Helped me and had a blast doing it! His first time to see it done. I guess we will be doing it more often! He is wanting to do a whole deer now!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Wilded thank you for the link. I will have to give it a try. Do you know about how many pounds of meat you can do before needing to multiply the recipe?


I use it for a great big mixing bowl. I just keep doing bowls until I am out of meat or the icebox will not hold anymore.

Basically you are just putting in equal amounts of brown sugar and salt until the water will not take anymore to brine the meat. Then the garlic, cloves, black pepper and other spices are just for the flavors you like. I even throw in some sliced fresh jalepeno peppers some time. My nephew likes his with wostershire and soy sauce mixed in the brine.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Just Got Through Making up 10 lbs of fresh homemade Ground Venison!! My son Helped me and had a blast doing it! His first time to see it done. I guess we will be doing it more often! He is wanting to do a whole deer now!


Just add salt, pepper and what ever other spices you like and stuff that ground meat into casings and smoke. You can then dry or dehydrate it just like jerky. Makes a great snack. ET


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Ed. It sounds awesome.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

mmmm...sounds most excellent !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm hungry.


----------

